
25 Years Later, 'Star Wars: Dark Forces' Is a Forgotten Gem - smacktoward
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qjdz5v/star-wars-dark-forces-25-years-later
======
decibe1
Not really forgotten. This era had a small number of 'gems' for fans: The
Thrawn books series, the SW RPG (d6), and the Dark Horse comics - Dark Forces
was another in the lineup for fans. This was one of the pivotal video games
for Star Wars fans and was probably (at least in my experience) one of the key
games that opened the market for later Star Wars games.

------
coreypreston
Who forgot DF? Maybe young'ns too young to remember playing it when it came
out.

